# Norfolk Island Pine



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Awful quiet over here so thought I would post my lastest turnings. Just finish a NFIP HF. It is 7 1/2" tall and 6 1/4" across. The walls are pretty consistant 3/16". Randy's new hunter style cutter sure does make smoothing the inside easy. This is my first one and would like to do some more. It is finished with I think 7 coats of lacquer. Sorry the the pictures weren't better but headed out of town and the LOML was ready NOW if you catch my drift.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Almost missed this one. Really nice job on that pine. You know I like pine, unlike some, and you did a very nice job on your pine. I like the shape of this vase a lot. Funny I just recently turned a real small vase that was pretty much the same shape. Again, let me say very nice work Bern. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Ok, I guess.*

Oh Bernie, the vase is ok, but the wood is fantastic.  
Ok, great vase Bernie, still love the wood.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking vase Bernie, and the colours are great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Just have to say wow. That is a really nice find to have all the knots line up they just pop right out and say hey. Nice work Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you again. This one was fun. I had pretty much determined what I was going to do before I started. It also was a dream to turn. I really enjoyed this one and I think it is the best to date. NIP is pretty pricey also. This log was 7 1/2" wide and 8 3/4" long for $68 shipped. Of course this one is not for sale as I was told today. She said period, end of discussion. I said but if I can't how am I going to buy more of this expensive wood? She said with the checkbook.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That's always the way Bernie, whenever I make something a bit different somehow it always ends up as a prototype so therefore never gets sold HAHAHA.
keep up the great woodturning mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete. I definitely know what you mean.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking stuff Bernie, love that NI Pine. One of your nicest pieces!

Corey


----------

